# London Reptile Enthusiasts Meetup



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking to organise a London based meetup, and am looking for other people why might be interested in getting it off the ground with me.

I had arranged one for the 6th of May, but due to not enough people being aware of it, no forum members attended. The location I had found was in Hoxton (cusp of zone 1) which some people suggested was too far out for them to attend.

For the next meeting, I am thinking try a central London pub simply to get together and discuss how people would be most interested in having these events ran. 

Is anybody interested in helping me get this thing off the ground? London is a huge place, it seems bizarre to me that we dont seem to have a meetup already! ^_^


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please ^_^


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

B.u.m.p


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

To the top please


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

There is likely to be British Herpetological Society (BHS) Meeting/Event in the summer. If you're interested in promoting/being involved I can forward you further details. Should be good.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Podarcis said:


> There is likely to be British Herpetological Society (BHS) Meeting/Event in the summer. If you're interested in promoting/being involved I can forward you further details. Should be good.


Yes please mate, I'm definitely interested.

Andy:2thumb:


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> There is likely to be British Herpetological Society (BHS) Meeting/Event in the summer. If you're interested in promoting/being involved I can forward you further details. Should be good.


yes please


----------



## markh (Jun 25, 2010)

Elizabeth - maybe you'd be interested in the BHS meeting on 9th July?

link to flyer below

http://www.thebhs.org/Documents/main_documents/meetings/BHS%20Summer%20Meeting.pdf


PM me or email [email protected] to book places or if you have any queries about the event. It's open to all - not just BHS members.

cheers

Mark


----------

